# Benzedrex(Propylhexedrine)!



## stoner.dude420 (Nov 25, 2010)

Propylhexedrine (also called Hexahydromethamphetamine)is the active chemical in benzedrex otc nasal inhalers and also a strong ass stimulant.Theres 250mh in each inhaler and it about a 5th as potent as d-amphetamine so its equal to a adderall 50mg and only cost about 5 bux, but the inhalers contian some nasty shit like lavender and menthol so eating the cotton out of the inhalers is unpleasent and helps discourage abuse.
I know its not a amphetamine but its chemically similair and stronger than ephedrine(some tweakers i know prefer it over adderall). And i have a couple questions
1.) I found a extraction guide online to take the drug outta the inhalers and make pure powder(fake meth recipe lol) but it requires 36% hydrochloric acid and i dont have any on hand so is there anything that could be used to substitute it?

2.)has anyone here done the drug before or done a extraction and if so how was it?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 25, 2010)

erm... treading in dangerous waters this thread is..


edit: i'd be lieing if I said this didn't intrest me though... I just like to know how to do things doesn't mean I will........... or wont

edit # 2: re read post take back previous statement, you made no requests for extraction teks and didn't post any you are well with in the guidelines I belive, sorry..


----------



## stoner.dude420 (Nov 25, 2010)

Heres what it say on wikipedia dudes

Medical use
Propylhexedrine is used for nasal congestion. Historically, it has also been used for weight loss.
*[edit] Recreational use*

Propylhexedrine has been reported to be used recreationally, obtained as freebase from the cotton rods that Benzedrex inhalers contain. The effects of recreational usage are likened by some users to methamphetamine and other stimulant drugs. Among users, propylhexedrine-bearing inhaler cottons, preparations or extracts are known colloquially as "_glow_" and "_stove-top speed_".[_citation needed_]
*[edit] Effects*

The effects of propylhexedrine are similar to ephedrine or weak methamphetamine, although they usually vary from person to person. Effects include increased sweating, talkativeness, euphoria, pupil dilation, emotional lability, anorexia, tachycardia, palpitations, dry mouth, bruxism, anxiety, dysphoria, increased aggressiveness, paranoia, headache, dizziness, slurred or impaired speech, rarely convulsions, serious heart problems; psychosis can occur[_citation needed_].
Withdrawal effects can occur and include fatigue, depression, suicidal tendencies, hunger and extreme desire for sleep.
*[edit] Recreational use potential*

Propylhexedrine has a lower potential for abuse than other stimulants. This is partially due to the fact that methods of its use are limited, unlike more commonly abused amphetamine, methamphetamine and methylphenidate. Ingestion being the most practical method of consumption, the inactive ingredients in a Benzedrex inhaler (menthol and lavender oil) are also ingested - most users report the taste and smell to be very unpleasant, resulting in "menthol burps" (frequent belching releasing the smell of the two) that often cause the user discomfort and sometimes nausea. Many drug users find that propylhexedrine has a very heavy "comedown" compared to the "high" it causes. The abuse potential is considered to be low enough that neither the DEA nor the WHO consider it a drug of concern at the present, unlike ephedrine and its salts which are known to be used as precursor chemicals in illicit manufacture of methamphetamine (and occasionally amphetamine). That said, propylhexedrine is controlled in some jurisdictions.
*[edit] Injection risks*

While propylhexedrine is limited in a number of administration routes, attempts to extract the drug from the nasal inhaler and then inject it have been reported. Recreational use by injection is dangerous and could result in serious bodily harm or death. IV use of propylhexedrine is known to cause transient diplopia and brainstem dysfunction, and deaths have been recorded in the medical literature. Typically, recorded cases of IV use are prepared by forming propylhexedrine HCl in a solution with hydrochloric acid, the solution is then heated to evaporate and the resulting crystals are dissolved in water for injection.[3][4][5]
*[edit] Drug risks*

As with similar drugs, using propylhexedrine to keep oneself awake for extended amounts of time can lead to a temporary state of sleep deprivation during which an individual may experience hallucinations including auditory, visual and tactile (e.g. bugs crawling on or under the skin), paranoia, irritability and impaired memory.
Propylhexedrine, being a vasocontrictor and a stimulant, may carry a further risk as blood pressure and heart rate are raised, sometimes severely. Hypertension experienced by users of propylhexedrine can be dangerous, especially in those who have pre-existing blood pressure problems. The increase in heart rate can lead to lower levels of oxygen, discomfort, panic and in severe cases heart attack or serious arrhythmias. Again, this risk is higher if the user has existing heart problems. Taking propylhexedrine and a MAOI together can lead to a fatal hypertensive crisis. Propylhexedrine ingested along with other stimulants like amphetamines, caffeine and cocaine can lead to adverse effects, such as serious hypertension and a significant increase in heart rate. It would be wise to avoid taking any substance (including all recreational drugs, OTC and prescription medicines and herbal products) with propylhexedrine, as interactions with are largely unknown.
Eating the cotton has its own risks, and while ingesting cotton is not necessarily fatal, it can lead to severe gastrointestinal problems, which may require medical attention - cramps, gas and temporary constipation. More serious problems can include gastric blockages and internal infection. Some users try to reduce this risk by shredding the cotton into multiple pieces and swallowing at intervals; how effective this is in reducing the risk is unknown. One way to avoid bowel blockages is to form an active salt of propylhexedrine and discard the cotton.
*[edit] Chemistry*

Propylhexedrine is structurally similar to methamphetamine. The only difference in the two compounds is that an alicyclic cyclohexyl group is used in lieu of the aromatic phenyl group of methamphetamine. It is because of this that propylhexedrine is not an amphetamine, nor even a phenethylamine, but instead can be referred to as a cycloalkylamine.
Propylhexedrine, like amphetamine and methamphetamine, is a chiral compound (the &#945;-carbon is chiral, like in its amphetamine cousins). Like other monoamine releasing stimulants with the amphetamine type backbone, the dextrorotatory isomer of propylhexedrine is much more active as a norepinephrine and dopamine releaser in the central nervous system than the levorotatory isomer is. The propylhexedrine contained in Benzedrex inhalers is racemic d,l-propylhexedrine as the freebase. It is likely that pure d-propylhexedrine would have a higher abuse potential and less undesirable side effects than the racemic compound.
Freebase d,l-propylhexedrine is a volatile, oily liquid at room temperature. This is the form present in Benzedrex nasal inhalers; the volatility of the freebase form insures that some propylhexedrine will be inhaled from the device when used as indicated on the label. D,l-propylhexedrine hydrochloride is a white powder if finely ground, or a clear crystalline substance if the crystals grown are larger. The hydrochloride salt can be vaporized much like the hydrochloride salt of methamphetamine can be.


----------



## stoner.dude420 (Nov 25, 2010)

Damn i though their might be SOME tweakers awake to reply to this otc speed


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 25, 2010)

Nope not to many tweakers here man..


----------



## stoner.dude420 (Nov 25, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Nope not to many tweakers here man..


Well i still think its a intresting topic and somebodys gotta be intrested in this shit,


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 25, 2010)

Im sure somebody does... But i honestly think its safe to assume most tweakers have probably already pawned there computers for meth and probably dont have the money to pay for an isp


----------



## stoner.dude420 (Nov 25, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Im sure somebody does... But i honestly think its safe to assume most tweakers have probably already pawned there computers for meth and probably dont have the money to pay for an isp


 LMAO


----------



## stoner.dude420 (Nov 25, 2010)

If using hydrochloric acid to extract would make propylhexedrine HCL could i use citric acid(vitamin c) to make propylhexedrine citrate?(not asking for instructions on how to do it really just wondering if other acids could work for it)


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 25, 2010)

wouldn't it just be easier to make meth?


----------



## stoner.dude420 (Nov 25, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> wouldn't it just be easier to make meth?


Actually not its a pretty simple procedure and cheap(you could steal the nasal inhalers if your were desperate but the chems to make meth are almost all watched by big brother and its alot more complicated process)


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 25, 2010)

shake n bake meth even?


----------



## stoner.dude420 (Nov 25, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> shake n bake meth even?


 Maybe but not sure but if you wanna see the extraction for this just google 
"kitchen crank" its just a simple a/b extraction.


----------



## shepj (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a great TEK.. just have to find it.


----------

